# Mooloolah River, Mon 7th



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

Thinking of flicking some lures in the Mooloolah river tomorrow morning. Can anyone tell me what the river is like after all the rain?
Thanks
Geoff


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

i was fishing it today in the cannals with bread for bream and did good the water is realy dirty i would use bait or something big for the fish to see.we got 9 bream all were keepers we took 6 for dinner all on bread


----------

